# Mini Fox with Aiming Point



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I finally ordered one of these DK minis after deliberating way too long - what a delightful surprise. At only 80mm tall, I thought it would disappear in my sprawling hand, but the faux Tiger's Eye bauble acts as an extended (flexible) handle for a very comfortable thumb brace grip. *

*Other than the obvious features - ergo bend, tube grooves and aiming notches - the overall charm and craftsmanship of this puppy doesn't come thru in pictures. Best of all, it shoots like an elastic powered scalpel - definitely the most accurate BB shooter I've ever owned. At 26 bux, I'll probably order a second model - just too much fun. *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Solid and slick looking little stainless frame. It bet it will make a fun pop can blaster. A true pocket-shooter too.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I like it. I have been looking at the same or very similar on eBay. It looks like I need to buy one. Very small and discrete little slingshot. Glad you posted this as I was wondering what the quality is like. It looks very good to me


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That one makes the BBs look like cannon balls!

Glad you're enjoying it so much!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I finally ordered one of these DK minis after deliberating way too long - what a delightful surprise. At only 80mm tall, I thought it would disappear in my sprawling hand, but the faux Tiger's Eye bauble acts as an extended (flexible) handle for a very comfortable thumb brace grip. *
> 
> *Other than the obvious features - ergo bend, tube grooves and aiming notches - the overall charm and craftsmanship of this puppy doesn't come thru in pictures. Best of all, it shoots like an elastic powered scalpel - definitely the most accurate BB shooter I've ever owned. At 26 bux, I'll probably order a second model - just too much fun. *


Alfred,

Check out the dimensions on this tiny thing. Probably useless as a slingshot but may be a good key fob 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Slingshot-304Stainless-Steel-Decoration-Pendant-Manual-Lightweight-Catapult/372283894890?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D44040%26meid%3Dc132c234f7e74df882d3ab2879f9c8fa%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D263536142802%26itm%3D372283894890&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Add claims to be 304 stainless but I am not sure I would trust that. I may try one with some extremely light bands. Still, I don't think I could hold onto it. ALWAYS safe with a real Dankung!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanx FS, that one's new to me. At 65mm with an ergo bend, tube grooves ... and under five bux, I'm going to take a chance. Luv the minis.*

*Metrograde came up with a unique pinky lanyard for his Nano Gnat that really stabilizes tiny shooters. Otherwise, Dankung has 6 versions in their mini group and I'm assuming they all come with that extended flexible handle tied on. I don't think you'll regret ordering one. *









http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lucky-mini-slingshot_1688

http://metrogradegoods.com/products/nano-gnat-keychain-slingshot/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good review Alfred Great replies to all that responded


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Thanx FS, that one's new to me. At 65mm with an ergo bend, tube grooves ... and under five bux, I'm going to take a chance. Luv the minis.*
> 
> *Metrograde came up with a unique pinky lanyard for his Nano Gnat that really stabilizes tiny shooters. Otherwise, Dankung has 6 versions in their mini group and I'm assuming they all come with that extended flexible handle tied on. I don't think you'll regret ordering one. *
> 
> ...


Alfred, I have a soft spot for the mini slingshots as well. I also ordered one of the tiny cheap ones from eBay. It may be a good one and it may be junk but I was also willing to spend $5 to find out. My favorite tiny slingshot to date is a tiny little mini Luckring that wooky sold me at a real bargain. I use it with thin flat bands and the little rubber plug stoppers similar to an Ocularis attachment. Lots of fun with BBs. I know I will have to give it over to my son at some point but not quite yet 

BTW, I wish Metrograde was still selling slingshots. He had some nice designs.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

For anybody interested in the mini options from Dankung, here's a review of the mini General I posted a while back. I can attest to the quality and fun to be had. Hope that's okay Alfred, don't mean to steal the show 

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/100754-dankung-lucky-general-mini/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*FS, I too had one of those Micros but regrettably let it get away. I'm going back to the Chicago Screw attachment method for another Luck Ring and my UniPhoxx bc I found a source for stainless binding posts (Chi screws). The alu screw slots deteriorate no matter how careful I am. *

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/44097-micro-managed/?hl=%2Bmicro+%2Bmanaged

*3dan - that's a great review, glad you re-posted it here. *


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice review and I, too, have been deliberating for a bit on these. Likely as not, I will get a few after I make a bunch of frames. (Which is going very slowly.)

And Metrograde! We miss you!


----------

